# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Pike fishing the soviet way

## gcckoka

The title says it all , was an amazing trip , hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## DeepWall357

I found out more about it on a very useful blog of bass fishing champion: *********************************This guy knows what he is doing and I like it, lots of things to learn from him.

----------


## kyratshooter

I see no connection, just a link to a website unrelated except for the presence of fishing gear.

----------


## crashdive123

It seems that our friend from the Ukraine enjoys posting non sequitur links.  One more may have a deleterious affect.

----------


## madmax

"Deleterious?"?  You made that up.

----------


## Rick

Dele is a prefix having to do with food I think. Terious is a the Greek word for Terrier. I could be wrong. I think it means thrown to the dogs. Yeah. I'm pretty sure that what it means.

----------


## Pipercub

This is what Alaskan Pike fishing looks like.
8708BC32-D9A4-4262-A79A-C8D6C8F127F9.jpg

----------

